# Do I need a sound card for headphones + mic



## Punk

I ask because when I tried to use skype, they told me I needed a sound card.

My MB is an Asus Z97-A.

Thanks


----------



## johnb35

You have onboard sound so that should work.  Not unless you don't have something set right.


----------



## _Glitch

Its most likely a bad mic they are complaining about.
The inbuilt sound chip should be good enough to make anyone but sound designers, musicians and very serious enthusiasts happy.
What mic do you use?


----------



## Punk

It was the mic from a webcam.

I just ordered a headphones + mic online so i was wondering if I needed a sound card to make it work.


----------



## johnb35

I would say you just didn't have the right sound settings enabled.  You have onboard sound. Either use the front case connections or the ones on the back of the motherboard.


----------



## Intel_man

Depends on the plug on your headphone/mic combo. You may just need a splitter so that it connects to the sound and mic port on your motherboard.


----------



## Punk

johnb35 said:


> I would say you just didn't have the right sound settings enabled.  You have onboard sound. Either use the front case connections or the ones on the back of the motherboard.


It was all through USB but I'll try with the gaming headset the normal way


----------



## johnb35

My son had a usb camera with a microphone.  Just had to change the recording device in sound properties.


----------



## Darren

Yeah you just need to mess around with your settings within Skype. All modern motherboards come with built in sound that is more than enough for the average consumer. I'm somewhat picky about audio quality and even have some live sound experience via theatre in high school as a board op. Never had a problem with onboard audio.


----------



## mistersprinkles

right click on the sound icon in the taskbar (bottom right of the screen in win 7/8/10) and click on playback devices. Select the recording tab, then select the Webcam and set it as the default recording device. Done.

As far as getting a soundcard goes, it's really not necessary unless you are using some very high end devices like $300 headphones or $1000 speakers etc. At that point it makes more sense to use a USB external sound solution anyways, as the isolation of being outside the case makes for better sound for some reason (interference and such, they say). When you get the headset, you just plug it into the green and pink jacks at the back of your case and away you go. If you already have speakers plugged in back there, you'll have to use the front panel jacks on your case. Almost every modern case has headphone and mic jacks on the front. Make sure that your front panel audio lead is connected properly to your motherboard from your case's front panel. If you didn't build your computer, it's highly unlikely that whoever built it forgot to hook this up so you're good to go.

Also I say this to help not to be a d-bag. If you DID build your PC and it was your first time, make sure you have the HD Audio/HDA lead hooked up from your front panel and NOT the AC97 lead.

Here's a helpful image






With most motherboard audio solutions you will need to go back into playback devices like I just explained and you will have to select either the rear or front outputs from your integrated sound. So if you want to use the headset, you select front panel as the default playback device. Speakers? Select the rear outputs.

Sorry for the rant. Cheers.


----------



## Geoff

IMO I would just go with a USB headset, which doesn't need a dedicated sound card and allows you to plug them into more conveniently located ports.


----------



## Punk

Everything turned out fine thanks guys.

I have a USB + 3.5 mm Jack headphones and the USB is only to show some stupid colored light on the Headphones lol. I bought it for 20€ (was 50€) and thought it would be very good, got a chinese crap but hey, it works so I'll be fine for now...

*KOTION EACH Casque Gaming G2000*

*



*


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Everything turned out fine thanks guys.
> 
> I have a USB + 3.5 mm Jack headphones and the USB is only to show some stupid colored light on the Headphones lol. I bought it for 20€ (was 50€) and thought it would be very good, got a chinese crap but hey, it works so I'll be fine for now...
> 
> *KOTION EACH Casque Gaming G2000*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


What did you expect for 20€ lol.  My headset was $300


----------



## Punk

Geoff said:


> What did you expect for 20€ lol.  My headset was $300


It was worth 50 euros, you can get decent headphones for 50 euros. The mic can only be moved vertically on this one, my previous could move as I wanted...


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> What did you expect for 20€ lol.  My headset was $300


That's more expensive than any single component in my entire computer, except my 390 that was $320.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> That's more expensive than any single component in my entire computer, except my 390 that was $320.


'sounds' fishy to me


----------



## Punk

Funny part is it has a USB connector... to light the lights on the headphones (red lights to get kids to buy it, seriously, who cares about lights on a headphones :O )


----------



## Lucisss30061

sound card just used for better experience on listening and recording... COMEON my earphone is only 100yuan， about 20dollar? It still work very good and meet all my need, I could even record sound track without a mic
Just kidding, Of course expensive one may work better, brand also make difference
BTW your earphone looks very cool


----------

